# Icd9 tublar adenoma colon



## mamacase1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Can someone tell me what icd9 code to use for tubular adenoma low grade dysplasia colon?


----------



## syllingk (Oct 4, 2012)

I think it would be 211.3


----------



## mamacase1 (Oct 7, 2012)

That was i thought too but I needed that second opions thanks alot for your help


----------



## vj_tiwari (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey ,

211.3 is correct code for 'tubular adenoma, low grade dysplasia colon'.

As per ICD 9 CM, Diseases of Index => Adenoma => Tubular => Neoplasm, by site, benign => Neoplasm, Colon, benign => 211.3

And also, Dysplasia => Colon => 211.3

Hope this helps!!! 

VJ


----------

